
Trump invites tech leaders to roundtable next week - DelaneyM
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2016/12/06/trump-invites-tech-leaders-roundtable/95042516/
======
minimaxir
This is the third article submitted about the story, yet it keeps getting
flagged.

Political stories _with a strong tech component_ don't fall under the ban, yet
people are using it as an excuse.

------
ngoldbaum
What a strange coincidence that HN banned political discussion for a week
yesterday.

~~~
dang
I noticed you said that in another place too and replied there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13125358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13125358).

This is randomness doing its usual thing and looking like narrative rather
than randomness. Not only do we have no idea whatever of anybody famous's
schedule (or care, really), the odds that _some_ "what a strange coincidence"
event would come up this week are surely not that small.

------
internaut
This is both amusing and slightly terrifying.

I think he'll be in mending bridges mode. He needs SV if he is serious about
reform.

On the other hand the Media had their Red Wedding.

“It was like a fucking firing squad,” one source said of the encounter.

I wonder what it's like to be shouted at by somebody with access to nuclear
weapons.

